# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të dashurosh dmth të vuash apo jo?

## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

Une mendoj se te dashurosh dike do me than fjala dashuro vuja apo e kam gabim..
 :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Leandra

Ma bukur s'ke si me thane... taman njashtu asht.  Te ka marre malli te besh veten te vuash, bjer ne dashuri, e kam then me kohe une kete gje.

----------


## all the stars

E  ca  vujtje  se!!

Por   eshte  nje  vujtje  qe  do  me  pelqente  ta  kisha  gjithmone  dhe  mendoj  edhe   shume  nga  ju..............

Ciaoooooooooooooo...........  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AngelGirl

Ska gezim pa dhimbje.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Helena78

Eshte vuajtje e madhe po aq sa eshte dhe gezim marramendes!
Per fat te keq jane gjithmone ne perpjestim te drejte..

----------


## POETI_20

> _Postuar më parë nga angelgirl_ 
> *Ska gezim pa dhimbje....*


nuk po shtoj gja    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

un mendoj qe te dashurosh nuk eshte e thene qe te vuash....
dhe dashuria nuk te ben te vuash, jane rrethanat apo personat qe e kane ne dore kete....

ba baiiii (se u bana vvon per msim:P)

----------


## FLORIRI

> _Postuar më parë nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I_ 
> *Une mendoj se te dashurosh dike do me than fjala dashuro vuja apo e kam gabim..
> *


mvaret nuk shkon gjithmone ajo qe thua ti ne menyre aq te prere.

----------


## LoZar

E dini si thote nje proverb italiane?????


... " chi soffre per amor non sente pena"! 
( kush vuan per dashuri nuk ndjen dhimbje)

Dmth e dashur E-N-GJ-E-LL-I ndoshta po vuan per diçka qe nuk eshte me dashuri?!! 
Eshte nje hipotezë jo nje teoremë.

Ciao dhe kurajo!

----------


## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

loza nuk e besoj se me ke marr mua per goc une jam djal po nejse nese mendon se engjujt jan femra ater une e kam nickun gabim v:P

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Dhimbja dashurise eshte ne te njejten kohe Gezime!..

----------


## joanna

> _Postuar më parë nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I_ 
> *Une mendoj se te dashurosh dike do me than fjala dashuro vuja apo e kam gabim..
> *


nuk jam dakord se kur dashuron je i lumtur dhe nuk shikon asgje te keqe, por c'do gje te duket e bukur dhe e mrekullueshme.
dashuria nuk eshte vuajtje, por nje mrekulli ne kete bote, te pakten ky eshte mendimi im :ngerdheshje:  

kur vjen te duket c'do gje e bukur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

> _Postuar më parë nga joanna_ 
> *nuk jam dakord se kur dashuron je i lumtur dhe nuk shikon asgje te keqe, por c'do gje te duket e bukur dhe e mrekullueshme.
> dashuria nuk eshte vuajtje, por nje mrekulli ne kete bote, te pakten ky eshte mendimi im 
> 
> kur vjen te duket c'do gje e bukur*


o lal ti dukesh qe dashurine e ke njohur vetem neper romanca.Nuk besoj se e ke jetuar ndonjehere.

----------


## ^AngeL^

kur e ke dashurin nuk vuan por kur e humben vuan

----------


## ice_storm

Ajo eshte e verteta e dashurise 
qe e humb gjithnje(dmth ne 99.9% te rasteve)

----------


## Hyllien

Dashuria nuk eshte vuajtje ne kuptimin e konceptimit qe ne kemi per vuajtjen njerezore. Vuajtja ne Dashuri eshte e domosdoshme qe ajo te quhet dashuri. Nga ana tjeter kur njeriu vuan pa dashuri ajo eshte dhe me e keqja qe ekziston. 

Njeriu qe dashuron eshte njeri i paster, te pakten kundrejt personit qe po dashuron, eshte njeri me integritet(gjithmone kundrejt personit qe po dashuron), eshte njeri me dinjitet ne kete bote ku mbizoteron hipokrizia. Dashuria eshte per njerezit e medhenj, dhe dhimbja apo vuajtja qe vjen me te mund te durohet vetem nga keto njerez.

----------


## joanna

> _Postuar më parë nga ice_storm_ 
> *o lal ti dukesh qe dashurine e ke njohur vetem neper romanca.Nuk besoj se e ke jetuar ndonjehere.*


sigurisht qe e kam njojtur dhe kam kaluar nga te gjitha fazat e dhimbjes, por nuk e shikoj dot si vuajtje, thjeswht jane ndjenja qe po nuk i kalove nuk behesh me i mire dhe as plotesohesh dot si njeri.
dashuri nuk do te thote vetem te jesh i lumtur, por ta shikosh boten sikur te jete e persosur e c'do gje te te buzeqeshe pa rendesi ne vuan apo jo ne brendesi :shkelje syri:  
eshte nje ndjenje shume e thelle per tu pershkruar ketu, por nuk besoj se mundet te shprehet me dhimbje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

Une them se kure dashuron do vuash 100 per 100 dhe ne mos vuash heret do vuash ma von , me besoni mua si e jetoj ket supriz ((( sa inad me vjen si ju them po kjo esht e verteta qe ta harroj ate gje duhet te sjedhem mas gocave nga mengjezi gjer ne dark po prap esht e veshtir me harrua se nje kohe te diten do rri vetem e direkt truni me shkon atje gjynaf nje djal si une ta lan me vujt:P apo prap gabim flas!!!

----------


## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

pershendetje joanna
per mendimin tim nje her dashuron njeriu ashtu si thoni ju kam kalua fazen e par une mund te pyes dicka kjo faza sa kalime ka e.
nejsen po per mua vetem nje njeri mund te dashuroj ce se kam takua akoma ok. me rrespekt engjelli

----------


## Mirqe

Pajtohem me @ngel eyEs, se te dashurosh nuk do te thote te vuash por ekzistojne rrethana te ndryshme qe te bejne te vuaj. Ndoshta ti dhe djali/vajza shkoni shume mire, duheni shume po dalin njerez te tjere qe deshirojne te jau prishin lidhjen e juaj dhe kjo ne njefare menyre te ben te vuash.
Mirepo edhe me gjithe keto probleme te jesh i/e dashuruar eshte ndjenja me e bukur ne bote.

Love from Mirushe

----------

